# June 2020... Please tell us about your Day... June Flowers should be showing...



## mike4lorie (May 31, 2020)

Yes, I know it's still may, but June will be here tonight at midnight... and in case I don't get back to start it... here it is ready...


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 31, 2020)

A half of year gone is at the END of June....LOL


----------



## terry123 (May 31, 2020)

Glad to see June get here.  I have been out the last few days as I had emergency surgery.  Had a gall bladder attack and had to have surgery.  Got out day before yesterday. Taking it very easy for a few days. Did not now I had problems with my gall bladder!


----------



## applecruncher (May 31, 2020)

terry123 said:


> Glad to see June get here.  I have been out the last few days as I had emergency surgery.  Had a gall bladder attack and had to have surgery.  Got out day before yesterday. Taking it very easy for a few days. Did not now I had problems with my gall bladder!


Goodness 
Take care of yourself.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 31, 2020)

terry123 said:


> Glad to see June get here.  I have been out the last few days as I had emergency surgery.  Had a gall bladder attack and had to have surgery.  Got out day before yesterday. Taking it very easy for a few days. Did not now I had problems with my gall bladder!


Terry, So glad to have you back with us!

Sorry to hear about your trip to the hospital but I'm glad to know that you are on the mend in the comfort of your own home!


----------



## terry123 (May 31, 2020)

Yes it is so good to be in your own bed.  I have not been getting out anyway.  Just ordered some groceries from HEB to be delivered tomorrow.  Very nice to be able to shop from the bedroom.  Thanks for your replies. I missed being online.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 31, 2020)

Terry, I am glad you are doing better, and are back with us, Please rest, and get as much rest as YOU can... God Bless


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 31, 2020)

terry123 said:


> Glad to see June get here.  I have been out the last few days as I had emergency surgery.  Had a gall bladder attack and had to have surgery.  Got out day before yesterday. Taking it very easy for a few days. Did not now I had problems with my gall bladder!


Get some rest and have a speedy recovery...


----------



## MickaC (May 31, 2020)

@terry123    You're probably happy to be all over it and at home, the best place to be. Don't over do. Take care.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2020)

I had a long nap yesterday evening into the night.  Wide awake now.  Need to do some banking today.  It's supposed to be a gorgeous day today and I hope to get out for a nice walk with doggie, of course!  We are all doing fine here.  Going to try and budget better this month.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 1, 2020)

Glad you are ok terry. What a fright that must have been.

Welcome June.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2020)

terry123 said:


> Glad to see June get here.  I have been out the last few days as I had emergency surgery.  Had a gall bladder attack and had to have surgery.  Got out day before yesterday. Taking it very easy for a few days. Did not now I had problems with my gall bladder!


@terry123 I didn't see your post till now.  So sorry to hear you needed surgery and it was an emergency..but I'm so glad you got through it and are back here now.  I hope your recovery is a quick and smooth one!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

terry123 said:


> Glad to see June get here.  I have been out the last few days as I had emergency surgery.  Had a gall bladder attack and had to have surgery.  Got out day before yesterday. Taking it very easy for a few days. Did not now I had problems with my gall bladder!


Oh sorry to hear that Terry ,it's extremely painful to suffer with GB problems and thank goodness they got you in time. I had keyhole surgery with mine ..did you ?  Take it easy , hope you feel better soon...


----------



## Lee (Jun 1, 2020)

Terry, wishing you a speedy recovery. Do you have someone coming to the home to help while you recover?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 1, 2020)

Terry,glad to know you are out of hospital resting comfortably at home,take care
On my early morning walk at 6:30,was a tad nippy 49
This morning,will be calling Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are doing.
I hope to get a mid morning walk ,hope its a warmer outside than it was at 6:30,rest of day read NYT,my book


----------



## MickaC (Jun 1, 2020)

Terry, i know of a couple of people that have had that procedure down, after the recovery restrictions have been dealt with, they're very happy with the results. Wish the best for you. @terry123


----------



## MickaC (Jun 1, 2020)

Saturday and Sunday were both beautiful days.....up to 20 and 22.....Saturday was calm and sunny.....Sunday was really windy but nice and bright and sunny. Been doing my daily dandelion digging, also watching those pesky weeds sneak under the fence into my yard, should  put up a sign.... No Nonessential Travel...continued with setting in patio blocks, almost done that project, then on to the next one. Temps to be up to 32 today, 29 tomorrow, heat at last........Did you know, 20 days to the longest day of the year, all downhill after that. Where does the time go.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 1, 2020)

I had the lap procedure and I am very thankful it is over.  Never knew I had a problem until the horrible pain started.  They were giving me morphine in the hospital. Would rather not have any of the pain meds.  It is so nice to have the pain gone.  Moving very slowly now.  My daughter and grands are helping me so I am fine.  Thank all of you for your concern.


----------



## Lee (Jun 1, 2020)

I hit a new low in embarrassing myself this morning.

Was digging around in the garden and a wasp kept pestering me. Guess he got tired of me shussing and flapping at him and stung me....jumping up I hit my head on the hummingbird feeder splashing the contents over myself.

This attracted the wasp even more and Brought another one in on the action.

Finally grabbed the hose to wash myself down.

My hair is still sticky.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 1, 2020)

Wanted to get started  cleaning up overgrown grass, weeds this morning.
Just got to them after lunch,, wore  off the strings on weed whacker,, am back in taking break.

Hubby did some weed whacking  Sunday,,,, in my Flower  bed!
If only he had stayed on the yard side of the  border!


----------



## Pecos (Jun 1, 2020)

terry123 said:


> I had the lap procedure and I am very thankful it is over.  Never knew I had a problem until the horrible pain started.  They were giving me morphine in the hospital. Would rather not have any of the pain meds.  It is so nice to have the pain gone.  Moving very slowly now.  My daughter and grands are helping me so I am fine.  Thank all of you for your concern.


Good to hear that the pain has left and that your daughter and grandchildren are stepping up to the plate to help you.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 1, 2020)

So far so good. Got some bloodwork done today cuz doc is watching my A1C. I'm not but, he is. I tried to do some tai chi this morning but, me being of little patience didn't make it through the whole workout. Maybe when I'm older. I don't know. Maybe I just need to give it more time. ~Slowly turns and brings hands to sides and tip toes away~


----------



## twinkles (Jun 1, 2020)

get well terry----hope you are feeling better


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 1, 2020)

Let the tractors out of the barn for some sunshine!!


----------



## Pinky (Jun 1, 2020)

Terry, glad you are home now and recuperating.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2020)

Did my banking for 3 mos. worth, walked the dog, ate too many cookies!, listening to music.  In such a "blah" mood.  Maybe tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2020)

Lee said:


> I hit a new low in embarrassing myself this morning.



Ow!  I hope you do not have any further reactions to those stings!

Regarding the embarrassment factor, it's lucky that only the wasps were wasping (watching)
and that no one else besides us, here on the Internet, knows about it!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 1, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Did my banking for 3 mos. worth, walked the dog, ate too many cookies!, listening to music.  In such a "blah" mood.  Maybe tomorrow will be better.


i hate days like that. feel better Ruthanne.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> i hate days like that. feel better Ruthanne.


Thanks, I hope to.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 1, 2020)

Lee said:


> I hit a new low in embarrassing myself this morning.
> 
> Was digging around in the garden and a wasp kept pestering me. Guess he got tired of me shussing and flapping at him and stung me....jumping up I hit my head on the hummingbird feeder splashing the contents over myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## MickaC (Jun 1, 2020)

Well...that post to you, turned out kind of weird, sorry. @Lee


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 1, 2020)

Morning,

Just woke up from what I thought was asleep, but only a nap... Was up all night Sunday night into Monday morning, finally got to bed last night about 8... and thinking I was there for the night... but up having a glass o tonic water... Going to have a fast look around, see what kind of mischief I can get into, and head back for a few hours...

Gotta have the truck into the garage for 10:30 to get new plugs put into her... So figure that's gonna cost anywhere from about $400 to $1000, depending on how easy the old one's come out...

Well, hope YOU all have a GREAT day... Keep Safe... God Bless YOU all..
Mike


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 2, 2020)

My frig got fixed!  My yard is chock full of invasive weeds this year!  The world's gone cuckoo!  I'm seeking better balance in my life by the end of June!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 2, 2020)

House painter was here all day and just needs to paint front door and he’s done. Raining like crazy out there right now, so it might not be today.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 2, 2020)

Great day at the ranch yesterday. Didn't make 32, but got to 28, big north winds kept it a bit cooler. even with the small shower Sunday night, was able to mow the backyard in the morning. Whiskey barrels i moved to set in patio blocks, got them moved back in their spot, and levelled, got some iron hanger stands back in the ground. Have ripe bananas waiting to be baked with, and probably doing the dandelion thing, and see what else pops up.


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2020)

Seems like a lot of us are busy enjoying the outdoors and chores. Me too.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 2, 2020)

Raining in  NW Pa this morning,, feels  cool out.
Weed whacking is on hold due to   the rain.
Have to figure  out what to do today,,   cloudy weather isn't  conductive to  house  cleaning.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 2, 2020)

Was another great day in paradise......oops....i mean.....Manitoba, Canada. Paradise is somewhere else. was a nice day, 27, wind got up again, ripe bananas went into my signature, Banana Double Chocolate Bran muffins......to die for. Dandelions got dug up, Elm tree seeds got cleaned up, again, thought those were done a couple of days ago, but i guess not, north west winds, dumped the seeds on the deck and patio pad. Did some more brain work on stuff i wanted to move around in the backyard....never move my furniture to different places...not ever, but seem to do that outside. Go Figure. .


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 2, 2020)

Well, took the truck into the shop at 10:30 yesterday morning, and she's still here... After nearly falling asleep in the waiting room at the garage, I heard my name on the intercom... and to go to the garage... I thought to myself, wow, that was quick, guess they didn't have problems with the plugs... I didn't like the face I saw on the mechanic's face when I got to the desk...

He thanked me very much for running SEAFOAM in the truck, and that made if very easy for most of the plugs, except the one way down in the back. He said it broke... I said, wonderful, what is it going to cost me, as $$$ signs are going off in my head. 

He tells, me well Mike, we have to take the head gasket off to get it, and I knew that just added $1000 bucks to the price. He told me, we'll figure out a price (fair) and we'll call you at home, and he'd get one of his apprentices to drive me home. He was going to go for lunch, and when he gets back after he figures out a fair price. I have NO choice, it has to be fixed, I can't drive it with a broken plug.

He calls me about 3:00, when I left the garage it was 1... thinking that's a long lunch, I say to Lorie, I guess he can take a longer lunch, that we'll be paying this one, and the ones for the next 6 months...

He calls, and tells me he got it out, it took quite a bit, but it's out and the truck will be ready in the morning, today...  He also told me not to stop using the seafoam... Great stuff for our cars and trucks...

Anyways everyone, I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... and God Bless

SEAFOAM, Have a read...


----------



## Lee (Jun 3, 2020)

Well Mike, we are waiting to hear the tally on that fair??? repair bill for the truck.

Micka, Banana Double Chocolate Bran Muffins sound good, might even make me like bananas   

I am waiting for 7 am to call the air conditioner people, I know they are busy but sheesh, I just want to know where I am on their list.

And if no air today then just might go to the summer trailer for a few days, boring, boring, boring....no tv, no internet, but at least there is air conditioning.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

Well yesterday was Eclectic. Very hot again, and I had to have an ultrasound scan at the private  hospital  in the afternoon,  a 50 mile round trip through some very busy towns, so it takes a long time, in the hot car  and my AC needs re-gassing, so I drove there with all windows open, messing up my neatly  coiffured,  ready to face the doctor hair... ...anyway  I leave in plenty of time, and by the time I get within a few miles I have loads of time in hand, so I drive to the farm shop village nearby and buy a coffee at the little tea-room there, and sit out  a table in their back fields , then buy some eggs from the shop, and go onto my appointment.

Not a pleasant  appointment, so to ease the pain  and cheer myself up somewhat, I stopped  at a London Suburb, and had a wander around the stores which are open during this lockdown .. surprising just how many _are _open..despite the 15th being the day when the doors will be flung open to Non-essential shops . Anyway, not many people around so the one discount hardware shop I went into didn't even have a queue but I wore my mask anyway , picked up a few cleaning supplies , and back into the car which is now roasting hot , and find my chocolate bar ( how stupid am I leaving chocolate in the car)...had turned liquid.. ...
Got home , and mowed the lawn at the back  , not that it needed much but there's lots of fallen leaves on the lawn..  but because the wheelie bins will be emptied today...

..today is a new day...  a massive 15 degrees cooler than yesterday, and cloud cover.. we're forecast for possible rain for the first time in a long time, I hope it  rains, we desperately need it now here in the  South...


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 3, 2020)

Cloudy 68 * in NW PA this morning.
I think hubby & I are both missing seeing sons & grand daughters.

The 2 week vacation we take  with oldest won't happen this  Summer.
Guess  his work from home canceled that?
With  production of  auotomated vehicles ,, he may mot  have time off at Thanksgiving or Christmas.


----------



## Liberty (Jun 3, 2020)

terry123 said:


> Glad to see June get here.  I have been out the last few days as I had emergency surgery.  Had a gall bladder attack and had to have surgery.  Got out day before yesterday. Taking it very easy for a few days. Did not now I had problems with my gall bladder!


terry, so glad you are back home and doing well.  Thank heavens you had good medical care and can now get back to enjoying life again.


----------



## Lee (Jun 4, 2020)

Off camping for a day or two. Have to open up the trailer sometime. New rules say no visitors to your campsite, no park activities, no kids riding bikes or no playground.

Guess I'll find out if silence is truly golden.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2020)

Lee said:


> Off camping for a day or two. Have to open up the trailer sometime. New rules say no visitors to your campsite, no park activities, no kids riding bikes or no playground.
> 
> Guess I'll find out if silence is truly golden.


 well at least you'll get a few days of different scenery lee..


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 4, 2020)

Up to darn early this morning,, at least the sun is shining.

Should  stir my bones into  doing some outside work before it gets too hot or  the rains  comes.

Prepared one of our old benches  for new paint.
Sprayed some on last night,,not  sure  red is the color I want.

Might   bring on the paint stripper & start  over.

Do the  job  right this time,, tape off  what isn't to be painted.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 4, 2020)

Rain, rain and more rain. Trying to get the house painting finished, but can’t work in this weather. I read and the wife talked to her friend up north on the phone.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 4, 2020)

Was another good day in the yard yesterday......windy, windy, we are getting a lot of strong winds this year so far. Got my sprayers filled up and ready to go as soon as the wind goes down, one sprayer with Round up, one with just weed spray. Doing the daily dandelion dig, might be making some headways. Hope to spray today, depending on the wind....may get some ground ready to put down more patio blocks, i'm getting there. Temps have been great. I still think it might be an age thing, 28, 29,30's just don't seem as warm as it used to, haven't had the air conditioner on yet....Have a good day everyone in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 4, 2020)

Good Morning...
Gummy bears (weed) my daughter got me, slept like a baby for 12 hours... First time forever did I get a good sleep like that and feel pretty rested...

Well, the truck... They were able to get that plug out that they tried and tried... 3 more broke on them, and it only cost me $471... I was expecting a much higher bill...

The truck is running much better but still has a hesitation now and then... so it may need a new coil... but she is running much better...

Just after retrieving the truck, we got a phone call that Lorie's mom's pool was leaking, so that is where we headed... dug it up, and found the leak for someone to repair...

Well, that's my excitement... I hope everyone has a GREAT day... and keep safe.. and God Bless YOU all...


----------



## Pinky (Jun 4, 2020)

Just finished watching the National Theater performance of Frankenstein, with Benedict Cumberbatch as the Creature. He was excellent. I streamed it through my library site.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2020)

It was one of those days when I wished I had a ton of snacks to munch on but didn't.  

Didn't do much today except cut up some veggies I got yesterday, walk the dog, watch the latest news stories.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 4, 2020)

Today, I took my 15 year old car out for the first time in months because I had to pick up my prescriptions via Walmart's curb service.  I was very pleased to see absolutely everyone in the parking lot wearing masks.

But, unfortunately, when I went to back up the car, it wouldn't go into reverse.  I gave it 4 tries, and I was getting frantic.  I finally got a chance to just pull forward.  By the time I got home, three warning lights were on.  I lifted the hood and it was like a blast furnace - and smelled really bad.  I fear it is on its last leg and I'll be dependent on others for transportation. 

Ho hum, another of life's challenges.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2020)

That does not help one's day, @Em in Ohio 
when your car abruptly causes trouble, and at such an inopportune time and location!

I am not a car mechanic, but it made me think of possibly the transmission, which could be a bigger job than is worth doing. 

But I hope to be incorrect, and that it was just low on water, or something very cheap and easy to remedy, and keep on chugging!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> Today, I took my 15 year old car out for the first time in months because I had to pick up my prescriptions via Walmart's curb service.  I was very pleased to see absolutely everyone in the parking lot wearing masks.
> 
> But, unfortunately, when I went to back up the car, it wouldn't go into reverse.  I gave it 4 tries, and I was getting frantic.  I finally got a chance to just pull forward.  By the time I got home, three warning lights were on.  I lifted the hood and it was like a blast furnace - and smelled really bad.  I fear it is on its last leg and I'll be dependent on others for transportation.
> 
> Ho hum, another of life's challenges.


Welcome to the club...my last car was like that and then died so I am dependent now on others for rides..but it's not so bad plus I don't have the repair bills or license plate fees or insurance costs any more.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 4, 2020)

Well, the wind still kept on gusting at 50/60, not pleasant out at all therefore no spraying, forecast for rain starting on Sunday for a few days.....so need to get the spraying done tomorrow or Saturday. Got some ground ready for patio blocks, 23 down, 15 to go. Swepted up a lot of Elm seeds, two 5 gallons pails full, clean up more tomorrow. Haven't remembered a time when we've gotton so much heavy wind steady, for so many days. See what tomorrow brings.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)

Good Morning... Hmmmm Friday already, I am very unsure where this week went... But I do know the truck is still hesitating, so wondering if it's coils... I hope there is a way they can check the coils... SO much easier when it was plugs and wires... so much easier... Anyways not a lot more to chat about, just sitting here listening to the birds singing away...

Please everyone has a GREAT Friday, and Keep Safe... God Bless!!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 5, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Welcome to the club...my last car was like that and then died so I am dependent now on others for rides..but it's not so bad plus I don't have the repair bills or license plate fees or insurance costs any more.


Thanks for sharing 'the bright side,' Ruth - I needed this!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

Well yesterday we had much cooler temps than we've had for weeks, plus it was overcast, but despite my rain dance it never actually rained, so our very thirsty gardens go on waiting... and I still have to put the sprinkler on them every night .

I stayed home, and cleaned yesterday basically... that was my day...

Today I have no plans, pretty much the same type of day as yesterday but with higher winds....

Have the best day you can folks....


----------



## Pappy (Jun 5, 2020)

Yesterday, went to bank to get cash for our painter and stopped to get a scratch off ticket. Mother won $100 and I got $55. Then on to Dunkin for coffee and came home. Rained most of the day again.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 5, 2020)

On my early walk at 6:40a it was 65 no wind,the birds were chirping
This morning,my friend Thora&I are going to TOPS one of our local grocery stores,need a couple items
After lunch,nap,taking my next door neighbor,Pat outside to sit in our community garden.It will be the only day to do so, rain is back in the forecast for the weekend


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Welcome to the club...my last car was like that



That wording made it sound positive and fun, so could I join also? 
A *club* for people whose cars are unreliable or gave out.... a friendly group for people with transportation challenges?  I'm in! 




hollydolly said:


> despite my rain dance it never actually rained,



Could we see a video of that, please?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 5, 2020)

Kaila said:


> That wording made it sound positive and fun, so could I join also?
> A *club* for people whose cars are unreliable or gave out.... a friendly group for people with transportation challenges?  I'm in!
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha.. @Kaila Sure you can join!  The more the merrier and you'd be a good asset to any group!  And you are a very friendly and kind person so you got it goin on!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 6, 2020)

Raining again today, but I got my walk in before it started. Nothing scheduled today. May take a ride somewhere. Depends on weather.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 6, 2020)

Has been a cool morning wake up yesterday and this morning, +6, cold winds, got to 22 yesterday, nice in the sun, cold in the shade.
Was able to get the spraying done i needed to before the wind got up.
Making headways with the dandelions, the Robins are almost right behind me getting tasties from the holes.
Saw my first Fawn last nite across the street from me, only a day or two old, one advantage of living in town, being the deers are not shy of us, we get to see these little miracles up close. 
Must have been a little Bunny out wandering the nite before.....left his calling cards.....perfectly round shaped.....chocolate balls anyone.
Today feels like a non productive day, other grocery trip.
Washed my winter parka and put away for the third time......that's where it stays.....i'll just be outside and freeze, in June.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 6, 2020)

Okay.....I gave in.....Turned the furnace on.....


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2020)

Well, I haven't done a lot today, aside from the usual chores... It was raining _finally_ this morning, (didn't get a chance to get the garden chair cushions in the shed so they got soaked ) .. then the sun came out, and now it's really black out there at 4pm, looks like there might be a thunderstorm coming, I sincerely hope so!!....oooh no sooner said than Done, I can hear the thunder now, and here comes More Rain, yeaaaaaahhhhhhh .... ...  ⛈


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 6, 2020)

I dusted my den yesterday to remove the accumulation of pine tree pollen and just finished dusting everything again this morning.

When the wind blows you can see clouds of the stuff drifting through the air.

We need a good soaking rain to knock the pollen out of the trees and onto the ground.


Now I'm shopping for a new phone plan.  

My inexpensive Virgin pay as you go plan was sold to BOOST and they confiscated the $59.70 balance of my account due to inactivity.  I wouldn't have known but I needed to make a call yesterday and my phone was blocked due to a zero balance.  Apparently, with BOOST, I need to purchase at least $1.00 worth of minutes every 90 days to prevent having my balance confiscated and my service terminated.  I really don't care how much a new plan costs as long as it is not associated with BOOST.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 6, 2020)

Raining.......Won't complain too much, we do need the rain. 
In my perfect world....It would rain at nite, only if we needed it, sunny, about 28 - 30 temps, with a light breeze, all year round.
Not asking too much, am i.


----------



## grannyjo (Jun 6, 2020)

For the first time since December,  I got a lovely big hug from my son when he came to visit me.

He was away on holidays when the virus hit and until now,  hasn't been allowed to travel the 700 k to come and visit me.  The intrastate restrictions have been lifted,  so now he could.

It was lovely to see him and my daughter in law again,  and so very lovely to have that beautiful hug.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 6, 2020)

Made a handle for the refrigerator. The original handle was plastic and a bad design. It cracked then broke off at the top where the screws held it. Ordered a new one. It lasted about a year, then the same thing happened. Decided I needed a metal one, not offered anywhere.

This is what I used, works as well as the plastic one.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jun 6, 2020)

terry123 said:


> Glad to see June get here.  I have been out the last few days as I had emergency surgery.  Had a gall bladder attack and had to have surgery.  Got out day before yesterday. Taking it very easy for a few days. Did not now I had problems with my gall bladder!


Oooff,get lots of rest! I had mine removed 41 years ago next month,my baby girl was 6 weeks old,I was in the hospital for 14 days and wound up with a 12 inch scar across my stomach...Not the way they do it today!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 6, 2020)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Oooff,get lots of rest! I had mine removed 41 years ago next month,my baby girl was 6 weeks old,I was in the hospital for 14 days and wound up with a 12 inch scar across my stomach...Not the way they do it today!


Wow, times have changed for sure.  I had my gall bladder removed as out-patient laparoscopic surgery; one small incision in my navel.   I went home after a couple of hours and was up and around the next day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I dusted my den yesterday to remove the accumulation of pine tree pollen and just finished dusting everything again this morning.
> 
> When the wind blows you can see clouds of the stuff drifting through the air.
> 
> ...


I switched to Twigby and so far I'm having a good experience with them.  They are a lower cost provider plus now they have reduced fees for 6 mos.  I made 2 phone calls so far and no interference.  Good luck with finding a provider @Aunt Bea


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2020)

Well, my wake/sleep cycle is off again.  I hope to get it back together by the time I have a procedure done at the clinic this month.  Really dragging today and will be glad when this day is over.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)

coulda been better.


----------



## jujube (Jun 6, 2020)

Well, a tornado touched down in Orlando tonight and then headed straight for us.  Luckily, we dodged it.  Then there was another warning about an hour later.  I had the closet ready for our hidey-hole.  

Pretty spectacular lightning show, though.  Last week one of our neighbors got zapped and lost about $6000 worth of electronics.  We are the lightning strike capital.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2020)

jujube said:


> Well, a tornado touched down in Orlando tonight and then headed straight for us.  Luckily, we dodged it.  Then there was another warning about an hour later.  I had the closet ready for our hidey-hole.
> 
> Pretty spectacular lightning show, though.  Last week one of our neighbors got zapped and lost about $6000 worth of electronics.  We are the lightning strike capital.


Please stay safe @jujube !  May the powers that be keep those tornadoes away from your home!


----------



## MickaC (Jun 6, 2020)

Was a cold, rainy, windy day, we did need the rain, now i bet we'll have a whole new crop of dandelions.
Kind of a wasteful day.....Did get some long overdue filing done.
And another activity for today.....ate nothing but junk food, morning, lunch, and supper....and my stomach feels like it to....what a dumb thing to do.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Wow, times have changed for sure.  I had my gall bladder removed as out-patient laparoscopic surgery; one small incision in my navel.   I went home after a couple of hours and was up and around the next day.


 Exactly  same as me.... although I stayed overnight in the hospital,  but my scar is so tiny,  that a doctor examining me last week missed it completely


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 7, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Exactly  same as me.... although I stayed overnight in the hospital,  but my scar is so tiny,  that a doctor examining me last week missed it completely


I can't even find my scar myself.     It actually is inside my navel and just blends in.  The only lasting effect I've had from having my GB removed is that I still can't eat really greasy foods (like sausages) without a "bathroom emergency."      I had mine out in 2012.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

my day today is turning out to be much better.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I can't even find my scar myself.   It actually is inside my navel and just blends in. The only lasting effect I've had from having my GB removed is that I still can't eat really greasy foods (like sausages) without a "bathroom emergency."    I had mine out in 2012.


  I'm fine with food  since having the GB removed.. except I have to be careful with too much chocolate or it has the same effect as your sausages , but other than that I'm fine.. I think mine was 2009 or 10


----------



## MickaC (Jun 8, 2020)

Was a beautiful summer day yesterday, up to 29, pretty good breeze, loads of sun.
Sadly to hear so many of you have to go through such severe weather....Tornadoes....couldn't imagine living with that as often as you do.
We have had so called twisters, still some damage..... a few years back, on the farm,  a twister picked up a wooden grainery and dropped it, about 50 ft from where it was. Was a fair amount of damage in the area from this twister. so scary.
Was to be a watch for a severe thunderstorm watch last night, didn't happen, thank goodness.
High humidity today, to be up to 30, wonder what's coming with that.
My Sunday was good.....ripe bananas...made muffins...dug dandelions...and a whole bunch of nothing.


----------



## EllisT (Jun 8, 2020)

It is nice but hot outside El Paso....but folks to the east a bit are really getting hit by the tropical storm....10-15 inches of rain!


----------



## katlupe (Jun 8, 2020)

We are having nice weather here, sunny today. I did my laundry and now on to other projects.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 8, 2020)

Mowed about 2 acres with my newly acquired 1939 Ford 9N..
.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 8, 2020)

Today was a bit on the odd side, high humidity, dark sky, then clear sky, up to 30, thought something was coming, had a few drops of rain, weather watch all day, around 8:00 tonite, the temp started dropping, from 30 down to 17 in about 45 minutes, someone must have got hail.

Got my front yard mowed, i was mowing grass......the neighbour was mowing white dandelions.....looked like a mini snowstorm.....really.
Frustrating, when you try to keep your own yard clean, and neighbours don't.........Oh WELL.....BUMPER crop for next year.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2020)

Hello All... 
Hope life is treating YOU all well...
Keep Safe.. and God Bless


----------



## MickaC (Jun 10, 2020)

Yesterday was a good day all around, except was a cold day, +17, cold north wind, totally puzzles me how the temps can be so different from one day to the next.....must have missed that day at school, when that topic was been taught. . Got the back yard mowed, sectioned off a space where i've been trying to get a very invasive weed, sprayed it one more time, it's actually coming from the neighbour on my northside,their yard is full of it. If it refuses to die again, will spray Roundup, will kill everything in that spot, grass and all, put down something so nothing will grow through.....spread stones there.....my thought.....if all else fails....use stones. Also.....great party day yesterday. Might get some blocks laid today.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2020)

_yesterday_.. I was at my consultant for a follow up on my condition.. and things seem to be improving,  so for now he feels that operating will cause more problems than it could relieve.. so that's a good thing that I don't have to have surgery at least for now , but he'll review again if a few weeks..

From there  we drove over to the independent  farm shop village which is near the consultants clinic  , and had a coffee sitting on the fields, where they've made tables available with plenty room for social distancing.

Then we went shopping for groceries, and I also bought  2 summer tops, and a jumper  in M&S, all in the sale, ...

Today I took 2 sacks and a very large box of clothing/shoes/books/& handbags, all in great condition to the charity shop distribution centre in the next large  town which has opened in lieu of the actual stores opening next month , so that was fab to get them gone.

Then to the Tyre service centre to get a new  back tyre.. and while I was there a passer-by came over and told me that my reversing lights weren't working, so I had to have them fixed as well, but next door to the Tyre centre.. see the ''WOW'' thread to see what happened when the mechanic  fixed my lights 

Dropped off my husbands shirts at the cleaners.. and popped into the small hardware store, and got some millet for the birds, and a few things which are difficult to buy in the superstores.. that's where independents come into their own.. a little more expensive but handy for elusive items.

All done by lunchtime, and back home just as it started to rain...great timing!!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 10, 2020)

jujube said:


> Well, a tornado touched down in Orlando tonight and then headed straight for us.  Luckily, we dodged it.  Then there was another warning about an hour later.  I had the closet ready for our hidey-hole.
> 
> Pretty spectacular lightning show, though.  Last week one of our neighbors got zapped and lost about $6000 worth of electronics.  We are the lightning strike capital.



you guys did have a nasty time. We were keeping an eye on it here in Palm Bay. Glad you made out okay.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 10, 2020)

House was finished, painting, groceries delivered all before 9:30 am. Most excitement we’ve had in a month.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 11, 2020)

It`s been hot here so after Mr. Robinson got off work yesterday we met our daughter,son in law,my sister and BIL at the boat launch and took their pontoon boat across the lake to a restaurant that was reopening for the first time yesterday.All outdoor dining-not sure if they had indoor yet,we never went inside. Was too perfect to eat inside anyway. Food and service were on point-a little surprising after them having been closed for almost 3 months-AND they had just opened the place a couple of months before that! Owners are a Filipino couple so they offer Filipino dishes,Mexican dishes and American fare. We had some of each and all were perfect! Rode back across the lake at sunset and got the boat on the trailer just as it was getting dark. Perfect evening. Wanted to take pics but I had my purse and phone in the waterproof compartment so didn`t get any.Next time...


----------



## Repondering (Jun 11, 2020)

After breakfast I did about 2 hours of trim painting on the south side of the house.  It's been 3  weeks or so since my "minor" outpatient surgery and I'm feeling able now to be accomplishing some of the tasks I postponed since last March when my hernia bulged out.  Thanks to the ban on elective surgery after COVID broke out, I had to wait for the procedure.
After painting I baked a batch of chocolate chip cookies and then 4 loaves of multi grain bread.....they're for next Saturday's farmers market.....that's the opening day for the season.  I'll be very interested to see how many customers show up in the time of pandemic.  I bake 4 loaves and 1 batch of cookies every day........that adds up to 20 loaves and 14 or 15 bags of cookies by market day.  These last 5 years I've  usually sold out by noon.......it's a nice little paying hobby.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 11, 2020)

*Today hasn't been a very good day for me. This morning I got a call from my friend and she told me a mutual friend of ours had passed away last night. After crying for a few hours I called my friend who passed away yesterdays   sister who is also a friend. Her daughter answered  the phone and told me her Mom had passed away last month. So for the rest of the day I didn't answer my phone. I didn't want to hear anymore bad news.*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2020)

Oh gosh, @Sassycakes 
That was a very sad day for you, for sure! I am so sorry for those losses, and your grief.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2020)

Rained on and off all day. I roasted chicken.

Yesterday got my full length slider door drapes into the wash; 2 loads and GS hung them back up. Got the glass cleaned in and out and all those blasted pine needles and pollen cleaned out of the slider track.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 12, 2020)

Yesterday I ventured out to do the laundry and get groceries.

I attempted to solve my recent phone problem by purchasing a new phone and a plan from Consumer Cellular.  

It made me laugh that it took just about as long to buy the phone and set up service as it did to buy my last car.

It made me cry when I realized how frustrating it is to learn how to use the new phone.







_“Once you stop learning, you start dying”_ –Albert Einstein


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

Hey all...
All is good... busy working on the property...
Hope all is well with everyone here...
Stay safe... God Bless...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 12, 2020)

Working on my newly acquired 80 year old tractor..
.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Today hasn't been a very good day for me. This morning I got a call from my friend and she told me a mutual friend of ours had passed away last night. After crying for a few hours I called my friend who passed away yesterdays   sister who is also a friend. Her daughter answered  the phone and told me her Mom had passed away last month. So for the rest of the day I didn't answer my phone. I didn't want to hear anymore bad news.*


*So sorry Sassy..that must have been a terrible shock...*


----------



## MickaC (Jun 12, 2020)

GREAT NEWS, EVERYONE.....8 more days till the longest day of the year. 
BAD NEWS......All downhill from there.....Should be a law against that. .
OH WELL......The hydro companies will need the revenue.


Woke up to +7 last two days, +3 this morning. Very cool days this week, cold north winds don't help. See what the official Summer brings.

Have had a productive week outside. Certainly doesn't take much dryness for the grass to go backwards. Maybe, rain on Sunday. A couple things to finish today, then work on my list for next week.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 12, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Today hasn't been a very good day for me. This morning I got a call from my friend and she told me a mutual friend of ours had passed away last night. After crying for a few hours I called my friend who passed away yesterdays   sister who is also a friend. Her daughter answered  the phone and told me her Mom had passed away last month. So for the rest of the day I didn't answer my phone. I didn't want to hear anymore bad news.*


No one ever wants to hear that kind of news....very sadly.... sometimes when it rains, it pours. SO SORRY for your LOSSES. PLEASE TAKE CARE.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

Put my back out...*ouch *..it's really painful can barely walk . Got a heat pad on it..but I'm having to sit bolt upright, and when the spasms come they're taking my breath away..  I  felt it wanted to go out  yesterday I kept getting twinges , so  I  obviously just helped it along this morning  by bending and twisting on high ladders and  lifting heavy goods down  from high shelves to donate to charity... every good deed etc...


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

Sorry you have worse hurting, from your already ailing back, @hollydolly 

And @Sassycakes 
Still thinking of you, as I did overnight, as well.  I know you care so much about people. And they are important to you. It makes you a special person.  Yet, is very painful, sometimes. 

Hello to everyone.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 12, 2020)

@Kaila  Such meaningful thoughts from yourself, Kaila.


----------



## grannyjo (Jun 12, 2020)

Two phone calls that made my day.  First from the ophthalmologist asking if I am ready to go ahead with the cataract operation.

Second call from the hospital advising me that I am booked in on 24th June for the operation.

Was supposed to have it on April 2nd,  but then the hospitals were shut down for all non urgent operations and they were postponed because of Corona virus.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

Thank you,  @MickaC 

Good to see you,  @grannyjo


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 12, 2020)

EllisT said:


> It is nice but hot outside El Paso....but folks to the east a bit are really getting hit by the tropical storm....10-15 inches of rain!


Ellis--I always get a kick out of this sign when we cross the border into TX from Louisiana...


----------



## MickaC (Jun 16, 2020)

Was a great summer day yesterday, +30, strong winds from the west. Got my goals done for the day, being so dry, dandelions slowing down. Repeat today, hot and windy.....Lucky me, air conditioner not working right.....Needing to apply a water seal on my cement patio pad....still waiting for things get over....maple seeds are done, elm seeds are done, but now it's fluff from cottonwood and poplar trees....so will wait for that to end, may have to wait a couple of weeks yet. Off i go to the great outdoors.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

Yesterday we went to the recycle/waste site...there's social distancing going on , 2 cars in at a time, so it's all taking much longer than usual, so we sat foir 45 minutes in the queue before finally being able to take our stuff which has been waiting in the barn for the last 3 months of lockdown.. ( why they shut the waste sites I'll never know)  ..then as our non essential stores all opened yesterday we presumed rightly that the supermarkets would have no queue, so we were able to get a couple of weeks grocery shopping without waiting in any queues..in 3 separate stores. Marvellous!!  It is frustrating tho' not to be able to stop for a drink while we're out as we usually do because all hospitality is still closed..

This morning, we had brunch in the garden,  and then  we've been getting some trees lopped and cut back, which has given us more room and much more light  on our side path.....just finished that, and now I've left hubs to do the power-washing..


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 16, 2020)

Went to a blueberry farm this morning and picked three gallons.  Hope to get at least 18 pints canned.  

Yes, that is a mask around my chin.  We had to wear them at the break area and at check out.  I used a homemade fabric one as a double for a sweat rag.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 16, 2020)

Was nice warm day, sun on and off very low humidity, my kind or weather......got some more blocks down.....spent less time digging dandelions, so dry, that they're drying up......till it rains.....they'll make a come back.....doing more thinking on moving things around out there.....i better take a break from this thinking thing. My brain may empty out and not refill.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm a member of our garden committee,my 'summer job' is to water some of the plants/flowers in our community garden.I started  on Mon,since no rain is in the forecast until maybe the weekend,I did it yesterday and this morning around 6:40.It was already 65 degrees with no wind
This morning,I have a dr's appt at 9:30.It was postponed twice because of the virus,the nurse practioner I see was furloughed.She came back to the office on Tues


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 18, 2020)

Started to  work on our back porch this week.
It needed  the old paint    removed.
Washed down the house wall back there first. Started washing  floor, which removed  some paint.

Last day or  so has been getting floor ready to paint.
Hubby thought it was a great idea to paint , too.
He cleaned out  the garage   , washed its  floor.

By evening  that  floor was ready to paint.
He & I used  paint  rollers & did  that  floor last night.

Tonight we  did the back  porch & railings.

The big porch swing is  sitting  on the  lawn.
It looked   worn, paint  dull.
Went  looking  for a hunter green spray   paint today.
Couldn't  find it at Home Depot, tractor Supply,Ollies.

If I can't  find it  tomorrow,, will settle  for  black paint.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 18, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Started to  work on our back porch this week.
> It needed  the old paint    removed.
> Washed down the house wall back there first. Started washing  floor, which removed  some paint.
> 
> ...


Wow......You achieved so much, in such short time. I bet all your work made everything brand new.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 18, 2020)

The day was Ho-Hum. After yesterday's 31 temp, sunny summer day, today got to a big 16 for a couple of hours, then downed to 13 for the balance of the day. Ho-Hum........Managed to get the small branches, twigs cleaned up after the wild winds we've had for the last week or so, just in the front yard.....Played Russian Roulette.....Every time i went out, spinned the Roulette to see what kind of warm clothing i needed to wear on JUNE 18. to go outside.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 19, 2020)

Woke up to a cool morning, +7, north wind still.
I refuse to turn the furnace on.....my winter parka will stay in hiding.....so far.
Good point....Sunny.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 19, 2020)

This morning I was awaken by the birdies chirping outside at 5:45.I tried to go back to sleep,no avail
I went for my early walk around 6:15,was nice/cool 65
My friend,Thora who lives a floor above me,we went on our weekly grocery trip to TOPS.They have redone parts of the store,trying to remember some items aren't where they use to be
My mid morning 3 block walk,went to local co-op store{am a member}.As I was walking past Panera's,saw a couple people sitting outside not eating or drinking,wearing no masks or social distancing I see this all the time when I go on my walks,it makes me wonder if they don't care.
I'm so use to wearing the mask,its part of my daily routine now,will continue to wear it


----------



## MickaC (Jun 19, 2020)

Has been kind of a odd day, can't quite put my finger on it, but just kinda odd.
Have you ever know a person to......shovel pea stones out of a wooded half wine barrel, then moved it a foot and a half, then shovelled pea stones back into it.
Another with the same task......moves a very old 5 gallon metal gas container.....pea stones in it as well....to move 4 feet, without loosing the pea stones in it, because the bottom wasn't good.

There......Guilty......Now you know someone that does dumb things like that.


----------



## chic (Jun 20, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Put my back out...*ouch *..it's really painful can barely walk . Got a heat pad on it..but I'm having to sit bolt upright, and when the spasms come they're taking my breath away..  I  felt it wanted to go out  yesterday I kept getting twinges , so  I  obviously just helped it along this morning  by bending and twisting on high ladders and  lifting heavy goods down  from high shelves to donate to charity... every good deed etc...



Holly lie on the floor and bring one of your knees up so you can grab it in your hands and rock slowly side to side on the floor for a few minutes. This exercise has helped me in the past and others besides.

Be well dear.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2020)

Got a pretty good sleep last night--about 7 hours which is better than the less I have been getting.  

Still trying to "fix" my wrist.  I'm wondering if I can get something like a cortisone shot for it at a doctor.  I may give them a call yet.

Took doggie out for a walk this morning and it's a nice sunny morning.  Saw the managers outside and looking at their garden.  They have planted tomatoes as far as I can see.  They usually have some good cherry tomatoes.

I couldn't figure out why Let's Make a Deal wasn't on this morning and then realized it's a Saturday..the week has gone fast.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 20, 2020)

_*Going well. Bought an inexpensive gas powered lawn mower. A friend is going to mow my lawn for me this summer.  He is putting the mower together as I type this. Ordered us a pizza.  He has helped me a lot around the house, doing handy work and stuff. I do not mind paying him for a job I know will be well done.*_


----------



## MickaC (Jun 20, 2020)

Well......1st day of Summer was a bust.....cloudy and cold, +17.
Does anyone know how to cheer MOTHER NATURE up. She's not a happy camper.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 21, 2020)

Early yesterday morning  around 6:50 after  coming back from an early walk to get the paper I watered the plants/flowers in our community garden
After breakfast I walked 2 blocks  to see my close friends,Marcia&Dave for weekly chat.I don't go every Sat like I use because of the virus,was wearing my mask.When I knocked,walked into the living room,my 'buddy boy',Aker was lying on the rug,tail started to wag when I bent down to pet him
I had a nice visit as usual
In the afternoon,I took my next door neighbor,Pat outside,we sat in the back of community garden where there was a nice breeze,it was sunny/humid We sat with our masks/social distancing with another resident,Don{he is my'supervisor' on the garden committee} and his partner Dave
This morning,around 6:15,went on walk to get Bflo News,then watered the plants in the garden.This morning,will be watching our weekly church service online.If its not too humid,may go for a couple of walks.This afternoon,will have my weekly 'zoom meeting' with my brother&family,look forward to it


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 21, 2020)

Its in the 80s ,, in  NW Pa,, too hot  for hubby & I.

i'm trying to recharge after  the getting ready to paint back porch.
Got it  painted,, think I'll put on another  coat  in the Fall.

Now if  I could get hubby interested in  changing the downstairs bath to walk in shower.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> interested in changing the downstairs bath to walk in shower.



Sounds like a good thing to have done, but what method to try,
in order to attempt to interest someone _else _in doing something?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Sounds like a good thing to have done, but what method to try,
> in order to attempt to interest someone _else _in doing something?


Show them online photos of how nice and how much safer they are!
Well-placed grab bars and shower seat, hand-held shower head attachment. 

With a little light, you can grown a refreshing green fern, like the Asparagus fern in there. How I wish I had a shower zone like that!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2020)

^^^ 
@RadishRose 

Good method, to keep in mind, for @Sliverfox 
and for wide range of possible future needs for others, too....


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 21, 2020)

Is there a newer or additional shortage I wasn't aware of?
Went to the grocery store, and nearly every item I needed had very few of the items left.  Ranged from eggs to canned corn. 
I didn't notice this the last time I was there-  a little more than a week ago. 
I ended up accidentally buying 1% milk because there were so few gallons of milk in the refrigerated section that I picked up the wrong one by mistake.

On a positive note, I'd noticed online that their Luna bars were on sale...  so I bought the entire display box of my favorite flavor.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 22, 2020)

I went on my early walk  this morning at 6:15,birdies woke me up even though I had the bedroom fan on.I couldn't get back to sleep
I watered the plants in our community garden when I returned
This morning,I'll be calling Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are doing
Its been 4 months since I started calling  from home,as much as I love doing this,I'm hoping within the next couple of weeks when Phase 4 begins in WNY our office will reopen. Its located in the back of local Jewish Temple.I miss being with Sasha{exec director} Wendy{vol director} in the office Mon/Tues mornings. We have to wait until they decide its ok to open


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2020)

Well it's a glorious sunny day here...  I'm feeling better after I fell a couple of days ago on the concrete step, and cracked my cheekbone, ( lots of cuts on my nose and face, but my eyes were saved by my expensive sunglasses which miraculously didn't break,  £300 well spent)  and scraped up all my knee and shoulder.. .  the pain isn't anywhere nearly as severe as even just yesterday ..although I can't lift the left arm very high because the torso muscle all down the left side is too painful..(same side as the damaged shoulder) ..however I'm nothing if not stoical ..and I've been out this morning and trimmed back the Ivy that grows up one of the poles in the garden .
.it'\s such a beautiful day and I find it difficult to just sit for very long reading, or something.. I need to be doing something ..anyway that's as much as I can do for now, so I'll go back out with a drink and a crossword.. and just rest

Forecast is for temps in the 90's  for the rest of the week.. hoping that my shoulder will free up so I can drive tomorrow or Wednesday...


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Well it's a glorious sunny day here...  I'm feeling better after I fell a couple of days ago on the concrete step, and cracked my cheekbone, ( lots of cuts on my nose and face, but my eyes were saved by my expensive sunglasses which miraculously didn't break,  $300 well spent)  and scraped up all my knee and shoulder.. .  the pain isn't anywhere nearly as severe as even just yesterday ..although I can't lift the left arm very high because the torso muscle all down the left side is too painful..(same side as the damaged shoulder) ..however I'm nothing if not stoical ..and I've been out this morning and trimmed back the Ivy that grows up one of the poles in the garden .
> .it'\s such a beautiful day and I find it difficult to just sit for very long reading, or something.. I need to be doing something ..anyway that's as much as I can do for now, so I'll go back out with a drink and a crossword.. and just rest
> 
> Forecast is for temps in the 90's  for the rest of the week.. hoping that my shoulder will free up so I can drive tomorrow or Wednesday...


Sorry about your fall, Holly!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2020)

Sunny, mid 80's here. We need rain, but none in the week's forecast.

Yesterday I saw a young male cardinal in the woods, on a pine branch. The sun hit him just so... a beautiful sight. The mother swooped by and they took off together. Learning to fly!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2020)

Sorry about that fall you took,  @hollydolly  !
Onto that very hard, unforgiving surface!
Try to fall against something a bit softer, next time? 

I am glad your  helped to protect your eye!  
I hope you heal quickly..... 

Lovely to hear about the cardinals, @RadishRose  ! 

I see some, here, too.  What an enjoyable sight they always are!
The adult males also help to tend the moms and the young, which is nice to think about.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 22, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Well it's a glorious sunny day here...  I'm feeling better after I fell a couple of days ago on the concrete step, and cracked my cheekbone, ( lots of cuts on my nose and face, but my eyes were saved by my expensive sunglasses which miraculously didn't break,  $300 well spent)  and scraped up all my knee and shoulder.. .  the pain isn't anywhere nearly as severe as even just yesterday ..although I can't lift the left arm very high because the torso muscle all down the left side is too painful..(same side as the damaged shoulder) ..however I'm nothing if not stoical ..and I've been out this morning and trimmed back the Ivy that grows up one of the poles in the garden .
> .it'\s such a beautiful day and I find it difficult to just sit for very long reading, or something.. I need to be doing something ..anyway that's as much as I can do for now, so I'll go back out with a drink and a crossword.. and just rest
> 
> Forecast is for temps in the 90's  for the rest of the week.. hoping that my shoulder will free up so I can drive tomorrow or Wednesday...


Oh, ouch!! Holly, please do be careful! It's good you didn't crack your head!


----------



## MickaC (Jun 22, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Well it's a glorious sunny day here...  I'm feeling better after I fell a couple of days ago on the concrete step, and cracked my cheekbone, ( lots of cuts on my nose and face, but my eyes were saved by my expensive sunglasses which miraculously didn't break,  $300 well spent)  and scraped up all my knee and shoulder.. .  the pain isn't anywhere nearly as severe as even just yesterday ..although I can't lift the left arm very high because the torso muscle all down the left side is too painful..(same side as the damaged shoulder) ..however I'm nothing if not stoical ..and I've been out this morning and trimmed back the Ivy that grows up one of the poles in the garden .
> .it'\s such a beautiful day and I find it difficult to just sit for very long reading, or something.. I need to be doing something ..anyway that's as much as I can do for now, so I'll go back out with a drink and a crossword.. and just rest
> 
> Forecast is for temps in the 90's  for the rest of the week.. hoping that my shoulder will free up so I can drive tomorrow or Wednesday...


Ooooooooh Holly....... Please be nicer to your body.......you only have one.....or do you have a spare.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Oh, ouch!! Holly, please do be careful! It's good you didn't crack your head!


 I actually did crack my head...in all honesty pinks, I thought it was the end.. I landed right on my face.. and it all happened in a second..  , I heard and felt the thud of my head hitting the ground.. but my oversized sunglasses protected me from the worst of it as it turned out...but yes if I'd fallen backwards it would have been probably a whole different story..  I'm very lucky to have survived it as well as I did.. but my cheekbone and my knee hurt the most... ..

My knee....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry for the close up, it looks huge..lol..I've got cream on it but all the little bits sticking up are my skin...

My shoulder...






 that's all skin ripped off.... again a close up


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Ooooooooh Holly....... Please be nicer to your body.......you only have one.....or do you have a spare.


unfortunately I have no Spare..  Micka


----------



## MickaC (Jun 22, 2020)

@hollydolly      OUCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Don't do that anymore.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2020)

MickaC said:


> @hollydolly      OUCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Don't do that anymore.


 I will be trying my best not to do it...honestly...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 22, 2020)

Holly,just looking at the picture made me cringe,YIKES
I hope with each passing day the swelling goes down you will feel better&stronger


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 22, 2020)

Holly,  that looks very painful.

Are we  going to have to wrap you in bubble  wrap?


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 22, 2020)

I feel like I've done  a week's work today.
In the  mid  80s here,, donn't like  hot weather.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Are we going to have to wrap you in bubble wrap?



That's a very good idea.  Let me know when, and I'll help.  
While let's be sure to have someone videotape.  And take care, that we do not drop her or cause any further injury, while trying to get the wrap just right... 

Very rational suggestion though, especially as after that, she went out to trim a vine growing up a pole....


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 22, 2020)

Wonder what kind of vine it was?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> the pain isn't anywhere nearly as severe as even just yesterday ..although I can't lift the left arm very high because the torso muscle all down the left side is too painful..(same side as the damaged shoulder) ..however I'm nothing if not stoical ..and _________I've been out this morning and trimmed back the Ivy that grows up one of the poles in the garden________ .
> .it'\s such a beautiful day and I find it difficult to just sit for very long reading, or something.. I need to be doing something ..



See?  @Sliverfox 
Bubble Wrap, it is!  

Sorry, Holly.  We'll let you know how long .....


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Wonder what kind of vine it was?


Ivy...why the angry face.. ?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2020)

Aw, @hollydolly 
Holly, if it makes you sad, we will not do it.  Just take good care, please. 

I apologize, if i took the silliness too far! 

Sliverfox may have thought the vine snagged and tripped you, i don't know.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Well it's a glorious sunny day here...  I'm feeling better after I fell a couple of days ago on the concrete step, and cracked my cheekbone, ( lots of cuts on my nose and face, but my eyes were saved by my expensive sunglasses which miraculously didn't break,  £300 well spent)  and scraped up all my knee and shoulder.. .  the pain isn't anywhere nearly as severe as even just yesterday ..although I can't lift the left arm very high because the torso muscle all down the left side is too painful..(same side as the damaged shoulder) ..however I'm nothing if not stoical ..and I've been out this morning and trimmed back the Ivy that grows up one of the poles in the garden .
> .it'\s such a beautiful day and I find it difficult to just sit for very long reading, or something.. I need to be doing something ..anyway that's as much as I can do for now, so I'll go back out with a drink and a crossword.. and just rest
> 
> Forecast is for temps in the 90's  for the rest of the week.. hoping that my shoulder will free up so I can drive tomorrow or Wednesday...


@hollydolly  I hope you're healing goes well, I know it's even harder for some to heal as we get older.  My best to you


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2020)

Just plodding along in this life getting little things done, taking each day as it comes to get through.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 23, 2020)

*Today didn't start out as a good day for me. I had to go to a funeral this morning for a very sweet woman. My Son has been with her daughter since his divorce. It was very sad but beautiful. It seems like now at a lot of funerals they have pictures on a slide show of the persons life with music playing . As I sat there watching it a man came up to me and said "Barbara is that you". I looked at him but didn't recognize him at first. Then he said he couldn't believe it was me. He said I can't believe I've seen you after years and that they are playing our song on the video. They were playing "I'll be seeing you." Then it hit me who he was when he said he would run to me to dance that song with him at the Saturday night dances. He was on the football team at the all boys High School where the dance was at. I even remembered his name. I didn't want to tell him that it wasn't me he ran over to dance with it was my friend Patty. He even took her to the Senior prom. So I just left it at that.*
*Then I got in our car and banged my head really hard on the grip on the bag door. My Husband got in and we headed home. When I was walking up the stairs to our front door I fell down and bruised both knees . As soon as we got inside my hubby cleaned up the marks on my knees and put on neosporine ,
After he was done I told him I was going to take a nap, and I did. What a fun way to start the day.
*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 23, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Today didn't start out as a good day for me. I had to go to a funeral this morning for a very sweet woman. My Son has been with her daughter since his divorce. It was very sad but beautiful. It seems like now at a lot of funerals they have pictures on a slide show of the persons life with music playing . As I sat there watching it a man came up to me and said "Barbara is that you". I looked at him but didn't recognize him at first. Then he said he couldn't believe it was me. He said I can't believe I've seen you after years and that they are playing our song on the video. They were playing "I'll be seeing you." Then it hit me who he was when he said he would run to me to dance that song with him at the Saturday night dances. He was on the football team at the all boys High School where the dance was at. I even remembered his name. I didn't want to tell him that it wasn't me he ran over to dance with it was my friend Patty. He even took her to the Senior prom. So I just left it at that.*
> *Then I got in our car and banged my head really hard on the grip on the bag door. My Husband got in and we headed home. When I was walking up the stairs to our front door I fell down and bruised both knees . As soon as we got inside my hubby cleaned up the marks on my knees and put on neosporine ,
> After he was done I told him I was going to take a nap, and I did. What a fun way to start the day.*


Sounds like one of my days, too, as I'm always banging my head on things..it's a wonder I have any sense left in my head... 

anyhow...I hope you will feel better after all that banging and bruising.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 23, 2020)

Sassycakes,hope you are feeling better
I went on mid morning walk at 10am before the rain came,it was still humid outside
The rain/ brief t storm came around 1,didn't last long.Another t storm at 3 lasted 10min,but the humidty is gone.I won't have the fan on tonight in bedrm for a change,instead a cool SW breeze nice sleeping weather


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2020)

You may have had a concussion. Take it easy for awhile, @Sassycakes


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2020)

I didn't do much today. It's been very hot here, so I sat out in the garden with my headphones on listening to some political debates... and doing a crossword.. spent 1/2 hour out.. then an hour indoors , then 1/2 hour out in the garden again. Noticed after my shower today that I've got 2 Big black eyes the result of me hitting my head on the concrete, but it's taken 3 days to show up... .

My knee is healing nicely, shoulder not so much.. .tomorrow hubs is taking the day off so we can go out, it gives him a break in the middle of the week before he goes back working an  80 hour week from next week... just a pity no cafe's pubs or restaurants are open until a week saturday..  but we''ll take a picnic with us wherever we go..

be well @Sassycakes


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2020)

Beautiful day here, Cleaned and took a longer walk with Doggie Delight. 

Pulled out some invasive vines at the edge of our wood that choke and kill saplings. Our landscapers don't bother with that- they come in with chainsaws and cut down the little trees at the perimeter when they're dead. Annoys me.

We need rain!


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 23, 2020)

In the mid 70s till rain fell,, down into 60s this eveing ,,perhaps 50s  by bedtime.

Got a bit of yard  work done today.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 23, 2020)

Lazy today and not willing to play in the mud as I have been doing around the yard.  Finally, we got a meaningful amount of rain, mixed with sudden outbursts of sun and bursts of high winds.  It's the kind of day best spent by observing it from indoors!


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 24, 2020)

Sounds like  the weather we had yesterday,, Em.

This morning is 58  going in to the 70s .
Now to  find the ambition to go with the cooler weather.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 24, 2020)

On my early walk around 6:30,wearing capri pants/knit shirt with pull over since it was breezy winds 20-25 mph was 60,felt cooler
My long walk of the day,walked 8 blocks to/from Walgreens needed couple of items.
I passed by my church longing to go inside but its still closed
The rest of my day,reading NYT,my book.After dinner,will tackle today's NYT crossword puzzle


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 24, 2020)

Wasn't feeling so good until I had a glass of water and lemon juice.  For some reason that always makes me feel better. 

Some of my neighbors are acting obnoxious lately and that caused me a sleep problem last night..and then kept waking up.  I hope to get a better nights sleep tonight.

Took the dog out for a short walk.  She always enjoys that! 

I am really enjoying the past 2 days of being able to have the windows wide open with fresh air blowing in!  Got to appreciate this while it lasts!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

It's nice to read your comments about your days, Ruthanne, and moviequeen......

Holly,  I hope you are on the mend, after that awful-sounding fall you took.
Some of those bangs and bruises will heal slower than others, I imagine.

Numerous stresses for me, this week and next...I am trying my best to take them one at a time.
Kitty and I enjoy seeing some wild birds, from the window.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 24, 2020)

Today was beautiful! Sonny and I drove to Waterloo, NY, to meet his cousin and his wife and their family. Sonny hadn't seen his cousin in 40 years and his cousin was 7 years old at the time. Now he is a grandfather! His wife is beautiful but she is dying and doesn't have long. She wanted to go to Vermont to visit family. She had become great friends with Sonny on FB (because he is funny) and wanted to meet him. Her parents were with them, they are Hawaiian and such wonderful people. We met at a diner and there were 10 of us. 

The diner was small but roomy and they were sanitizing, social distancing and careful about everything. Salt and pepper is in packets not shakers. We had to wear our masks in and if we left the table for any reason (bathrooms). It was nice and I stayed on my Keto food plan very easily.

It was a good day and I will write more about it in my Diary. Maybe tomorrow. I am so tired tonight.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2020)

Today we went hiking (all on mostly flat ground) in the forest , near the  yacht club and the lakes and nature park.... It was 92 degrees here but the forest canopy of trees kept us cool...and we were very social distanced from just about the rest of the world. 

Almost all of the bird Hides ( that's huts where you can go inside and watch the different bird and insect species and general wildlife ..ottters and such, without them knowing you're there.. )..were closed to the public around the park due to social distancing , but we found one which was open and of course we were the only ones in there, and  I took this picture of the lake out of one of  the windows.. ( they're shuttered windows without glass and closed until someone goes in and open them to watch the wildlife through binoculars.. as we did today)







Even though it's all only  within 1/2 hour of home when you're in the forest and lakes it's like you could be anywhere in the world...

It was extremely hot today.. but our usually busy roads were very quiet because 1/2 the population was at the beach ( see the covid thread) ... so we took the chance to get our Bi-monthly grocery shopping done on the way home..knowing the supermarkets would be empty and they were...

It's almost midnight here.. 70 degrees, and very humid thank Goodness for my oscilating floor standing fans or I'd be dying of heat stroke with no AC here..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2020)

Kaila said:


> It's nice to read your comments about your days, Ruthanne, and moviequeen......
> 
> *Holly,  I hope you are on the mend, after that awful-sounding fall you took.
> Some of those bangs and bruises will heal slower than others, I imagine.*
> ...


 Kaila..did I tell you I have 2 whopping Black eyes now?..it took several days for it to come out, and they're every colour of the rainbow now..very tender to touch my eyebrows, or my cheekbones.. Thank goodness for my sunglasses to hide them so I could go out today.. 

Sorry to hear you're having a stressful time ...I hope everything goes as you hope , and if there's any way we can be of help you know just to shout..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

That sounded like a beautiful outing, @hollydolly
and I love that photo you took...... I can feel I am almost there.  What a peaceful place.

I had imagined you likely might have the 2 black eyes, and very tender and difficult face. 

IF you'd had any trouble with others not social distancing,
perhaps you could have just slid off the 
 they might have backed off.

Thank you, I will remember to yell and shout at the computer screen,
if I get overloaded and need to.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Today we went hiking (all on mostly flat ground) in the forest , near the  yacht club and the lakes and nature park.... It was 92 degrees here but the forest canopy of trees kept us cool...and we were very social distanced from just about the rest of the world.
> 
> Almost all of the bird Hides ( that's huts where you can go inside and watch the different bird and insect species and general wildlife ..ottters and such, without them knowing you're there.. )..were closed to the public around the park due to social distancing , but we found one which was open and of course we were the only ones in there, and  I took this picture of the lake out of one of  the windows.. ( they're shuttered windows without glass and closed until someone goes in and open them to watch the wildlife through binoculars.. as we did today)
> 
> ...


Loved the picture @hollydolly Sounds like a great place to have been~


----------



## peppermint (Jun 24, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Today didn't start out as a good day for me. I had to go to a funeral this morning for a very sweet woman. My Son has been with her daughter since his divorce. It was very sad but beautiful. It seems like now at a lot of funerals they have pictures on a slide show of the persons life with music playing . As I sat there watching it a man came up to me and said "Barbara is that you". I looked at him but didn't recognize him at first. Then he said he couldn't believe it was me. He said I can't believe I've seen you after years and that they are playing our song on the video. They were playing "I'll be seeing you." Then it hit me who he was when he said he would run to me to dance that song with him at the Saturday night dances. He was on the football team at the all boys High School where the dance was at. I even remembered his name. I didn't want to tell him that it wasn't me he ran over to dance with it was my friend Patty. He even took her to the Senior prom. So I just left it at that.*
> *Then I got in our car and banged my head really hard on the grip on the bag door. My Husband got in and we headed home. When I was walking up the stairs to our front door I fell down and bruised both knees . As soon as we got inside my hubby cleaned up the marks on my knees and put on neosporine ,
> After he was done I told him I was going to take a nap, and I did. What a fun way to start the day.*


So sorry....Sassy....Hope you feel better....♥


----------



## peppermint (Jun 24, 2020)

Today I went food shopping....I use to love to shop...But with the masks and all that you have to do in the market, it's straining....
I did buy 195 $ worth of food....
I put everything away when I got home....Hubby helped....I then went outside with my bathing suit and jumped in the pool....
Came back in the house to get some coffee and decided to have a muffin....(I deserved it)   hahaha.....
Having my brother for lunch tomorrow....We haven't seen him since December....We were in another State....We are home now...
Be Well, Everyone ♥


----------



## Pappy (Jun 25, 2020)

Rather a lost week here in Florida. Each day the temps are in the mid 90s, and the Covid-19 is growing at an alarming rate. Best just to stay home and do the best we can. Had groceries delivered yesterday, a large order, but we always manage to forget something.

I promised the wife I would take her for coffee and a ride along the coast, just to get out of the house.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 25, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Rather a lost week here in Florida. Each day the temps are in the mid 90s, and the Covid-19 is growing at an alarming rate. Best just to stay home and do the best we can. Had groceries delivered yesterday, a large order, but we always manage to forget something.
> 
> I promised the wife I would take her for coffee and a ride along the coast, just to get out of the house.


Know what you mean, Pappy, about the heat and Covid-19.....I'm in Florida too!
Hang in there! Good idea about a drive near the coast, sounds nice.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 25, 2020)

My post disappeared...


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 25, 2020)

Worked some this morning, then outside for two hours mowing the front and back lawn etc. 97° but I love it!


----------



## katlupe (Jun 25, 2020)

This morning I went to the store on "Jazzy" (my mobile chair). Today I was brave and decided to see if I could get in the Dollar Tree which is next to TOPS. I did. As soon as I came to the door, a cashier ran to the door to help me in. And when I left she did the same. I got a couple of 4th July decorations for my door and an USB thing for my son that he wanted. 

Yesterday, I cleaned the filter on my air conditioner and today it is super cold! I was so afraid I had worn it out. 

It has been a good day here. Hope you all had a good one too.


----------



## peppermint (Jun 25, 2020)

Well, now people can't go South from NJ, NY and Connecticut....If you do and come back to these states you will have to be quarantined...
Do people really stay Quarantined...when they get back to the North?  
I do know some are still going South....That's their problem....They are not putting up Rode Blocks on 95.....


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2020)

Today was very hot,  so I drove over to the Marina where our boats is moored.. Only boat owners were being permitted entry, and all access denied to the general public. I got a few  things done on the boat.. haven't been down there since the Lockdown, so it needed a bit of a dust down, and a clean. Lots of owners at their boats taking the opportunity to carry out D-I-Y..and some just enjoying the sun.,., Social distancing was easy , either stay on your own boat or one person stand on the pontoon, or boardwalk while the other stayed aboard..












The Marina cafe/bar was closed and will remain closed  yet until the 4th of July, when all hospitality will reopen in England .


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 26, 2020)

Got up so that's a good thing...at first I thought it's a good idea to stay in bed all day..didn't feel down but just felt good laying in bed.

Took a box to the manager to return an amazon item.  She gave me a free plant pot and all I need to do is clean it up.  It had been setting in the garage.

Was debating whether to get some groceries today but today it's already too late so maybe tomorrow.  I am out of several items but still can do without as I have other food I can have a meal with.  I've been getting mostly deliveries from Shipt services now and I chose Target as the store.  I discovered their deliveries services cost less than Aldi's.  I still like Aldi's too, though, and may get some things from them next week.  I'm just not ordering as much from Aldi's any more.

I cut about 4 inches off my hair today and that makes me feel better.  I saved a good 25.00 that way.  

We will go for a walk tonight.  Last night doggie and I saw the doggie that she likes a lot and they briefly sniffed and jumped for joy at seeing each other.  We hadn't seen him or his owner in some months.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

Your hair looks great that way, @Ruthanne 

Okay, I can't actually _see it _from here, but I feel certain it does!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 26, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Your hair looks great that way, @Ruthanne
> 
> Okay, I can't actually _see it _from here, but I feel certain it does!


Well, thank you Kaila!  I washed it first then took all my hair and divided it in two in the front of me and just cut straight across both pieces and then cut the little extras wisps off, too.  Took me just a few minutes to cut it.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

That sounds like a simple and very good method, Ruthanne!

And sounds appealing.
I sorta wish I had been able to do that, a while back, but I think it's too late, now!

As you can probably see from there 
after it grew through an uncomfortable, inconvenient length, for a couple of months,
it has now recently become comfortable again, for myself.....
even though it is past my waist.....

But somehow, now it stays where I put it, instead of falling into my way, and I sort of enjoy the (temporary) uniqueness of the very long braid or ties.....and this way, I can get it off my neck, in the hot, humid season too.

Works for me....for now......
But wouldn't for most people.  

I had it long, most of my prior lifetime.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 26, 2020)

Kaila said:


> That sounds like a simple and very good method, Ruthanne!
> 
> And sounds appealing.
> I sorta wish I had been able to do that, a while back, but I think it's too late, now!
> ...


I think long is nice!  I like to wear it down and when I go outside it blows all over the place.  So, then I would put a rubber band thingy in it.  It gets a big crease in it from doing that so to avoid that I cut it. 

I had it very long most of my life, too, just feel like shorter now.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 27, 2020)

On my early walk at 6:30a to buy Bflo News&Wall St Journal,I was doing my version of'singing in the rain',temp was 65.The thunderstorms predicted for overnight&early this morning never materialized
At 9:30,my friend Thora{who lives 1 floor above me} and I headed to local grocery store TOPS. We couldn't do it yesterday.I don't recall ever being in the store on Sat,should be interesting
The rest of my day doing my laundry,reading papers,try to get in afternoon walk if its not raining


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 27, 2020)

Hubby & I were in Walmart early this morning.
i didn't have a big  shopping list .
Think we were back home by 9 a.m.

Was raining when we got  up,, now past 1:30,, appears the rain has stopped.
I'm removing old paint  from a railroad lantern  Dad had painted white.

Think I'll paint it a dull red & set it on the porch.
Would like  solar  light  for it,, don't think I'll find what the type light, I'm looking for.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2020)

What a day.  Listening to music a good part of today--it was called Summer Unwinding playlist on Spotify.  They compiled a lot of my favorite songs so it was very enjoyable to listen to.

My bird Jasmine has gotten excessively vocal lately.  Making the parakeet call really loudly and repetitively for long periods of time...I don't believe any of my former birds ever got that way but I was getting ready to cover the cage if she wouldn't stop.  I told her "hush" firmly a few times yet did not yell.  Then when she was quiet I talked to her for awhile and explained how it was hurting my ears already.  Funny thing, she quieted down.  I am still ready to cover the cage if she goes into another one of those..

She just started up again so I covered them.  I will uncover them in awhile, though.  You wouldn't believe how loud a little bird can get.

Had dinner, I made a vegetarian chili dinner.  It wasn't bad.


----------



## chic (Jun 27, 2020)

I went to a yard sale today! I haven't seen one all year. Mom loves them and misses them so much. I didn't think there would be any yard sales anymore, but I found 3 today. It was a perfect day for one. Hot and sunny.

Yard sales are different now. The sellers put stuff out on their front lawns with a box of bags for people to take to contain their stuff. Everything is free so no money changes hands and you don't even see your hosts anymore. I got a new camera bag, tea towels, some craft items I needed, stationery and a silver chain which I can make a pendant for.

Honestly, it was the most fun, almost normal day, I've had since March. Mom was thrilled and that was the best part. We used to do this every Saturday back when things were normal.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2020)

@chic   It was nice to hear, and to read about , that outing you and your mom had.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 29, 2020)

I was awaken at 5:50 this morning by the birdies even though my bdrm fan was on low.,some mornings I don't hear them.I guess they wanted me to start the new week off early LOL!
On my early walk at 6:20 the sun was out  temps in low 60's,didn't see anybody.When I came back,watered the 14 plants/flowers in our community garden
As usual,this morning,doing my weekly calling of Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are
I usually take a mid morn after I talk with them
no other plans today


----------



## MickaC (Jun 29, 2020)

Great entertainment to start off morning coffee these days.
Baby Robins everywhere. They seem to like my backyard better than the front.
Noticed some tough love shown to some of the offspring.
Parents say  " this is how you get meals, keep trying, doesn't take long, they get the hang of it."
Mother Nature at her best.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 29, 2020)

Up and off to medical center for blood work. Got there about 8 am and out by 8;15. Stopped at Mickey D’s and got breakfast to take home. Very few people there and I felt fairly comfortable being there. Doctors visit tomorrow at 2 pm.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 29, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Today was very hot,  so I drove over to the Marina where our boats is moored.. Only boat owners were being permitted entry, and all access denied to the general public. I got a few  things done on the boat.. haven't been down there since the Lockdown, so it needed a bit of a dust down, and a clean. Lots of owners at their boats taking the opportunity to carry out D-I-Y..and some just enjoying the sun.,., Social distancing was easy , either stay on your own boat or one person stand on the pontoon, or boardwalk while the other stayed aboard..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is beautiful! What a wonderful place to spend your day.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 29, 2020)

It is a nice day today but I didn't go anywhere. Just took my garbage out to the dumpster. It was tempting to take a ride in the park but I needed to get my laundry done. Been sitting here at my computer fighting with a dirty fly that got into my apartment two days ago. Watching YouTube videos about tiny house communities and I have now subscribed to more parrot channels. Hooked on those.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2020)

katlupe said:


> That is beautiful! What a wonderful place to spend your day.


 thanks Katlupe, it really is a halcyonic place.. however in my post I said it's where our boatS.. is moored.. an error I didn't notice until it was too late to edit it, so for the record we only have the one boat...


----------



## katlupe (Jun 29, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> thanks Katlupe, it really is a halcyonic place.. however in my post I said it's where our boatS.. is moored.. an error I didn't notice until it was too late to edit it, so for the record we only have the one boat...


I thought you had a fleet!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 29, 2020)

*The weather here today was great. Went to see a new Doctor today she is a specialist  and she was wonderful. Next month I have to see a new Primary care Doctor. I think we are going to have a storm tonight. Everything so far has been good today.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 29, 2020)

I don't Even want to talk about my day!  Glad it is over, that's all!


----------



## toffee (Jun 30, 2020)

been caring for hubby who has just come home from hospital --but got a line of washing out in the warm sun '
been to store to get a few things , -----going to do some window cleaning later ' will have our lunch in the garden make the most of warm days ...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 30, 2020)

Toffee,sorry to hear hubby had to spend some time in hosptial,now that he is home,hope he feels better with each passing day
Yesterday morning on my mid morning walk,strolled over to see my close friends,Marcia&Dave.When I knocked&walked into the living room,my 'buddy boy',Aker{pharoh hound} got off the floor and came over to me wagging his tail.He hasn't  been sleeping well lately,with the illegal cherry bombs,firecrackers going off around 11pm.He starts to shake,I hear them as well
At 6:30 this morning, was watering some of the plants/flowers in our community garden.It was very peaceful,no body else was outside,was very peaceful
I'm taking the bus in awhile,going to Target for couple things.I like that the store opens at 8am,can get in and out before it gets crowded


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2020)

My hours are off again but it's not a big deal, I'm getting naps in when I can.  I got a Shipt delivery from Target on Sunday and they didn't have all I wanted so I chose a different Shipt grocer (Fresh Times) this morning and got lots of fresh veggies and fruit and a few other items I really wanted.  So, I am one happy camper.    

I have been debating about whether to go to the clinic for my appointments but I am still afraid of catching the virus there and even more so after I heard a doctor on ABC talk about how many who get the virus don't have a fever.  They are using temperature checks as a way of screening for the virus at the clinic so they could be letting those in who have the virus with no fever, too.  I don't feel safe going there.  

The clinic can't be sure they aren't letting those with the virus in for appointments for other things and they so badly want people to come in for appointments because their revenue is down.  I'm not going to risk getting the dreaded virus as I counted how many conditions I have going against me and it is six.  I think I'm going to wait until I get the vaccine when it comes out.  I am not in dire need of going there at this point.

Otherwise I am doing well and so are the pet family.  Took Suzy for an early walk and now am airing this place out--I have all of my windows open.  So, now I'm going to wash all my produce and relax.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 30, 2020)

Another warm summer day, humidity is climbing, having a shower right now, still weather alerts, warnings issued. 
Funny thing about air conditioners......they never break down in January, at -40, they break down in summer, at +35.
Thought it may have been fixed this morning, didn't happen, service repair men are sooooo busy.....wonder why.
The one that contacted me back, will try to get here as soon as he can...........the other ones didn't even return my call......That really annoys me. 
Got fans going, still around +28 inside.
I'm not complaining about the heat, after our l......o.......n.......g winters, heat is welcome.......but it's just more compy inside sleeping, doing inside stuff, and using the oven. I dare not heat the house up with the oven.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 30, 2020)

Sorry, MickaC that the AC isn't working.
No  AC dwonstairs here,using  fans , open windows.

I put  some   window film on  few windows to see if it  cuts  down  the heat from sun.
Seems to help a bit,, should have done the lower window too.

That stuff is tricky to put on,, rather like contact  for windows  only  darkens the room.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 1, 2020)

*Well I woke up so that was a good thing. Then I got a call from my  nephews wife. They live in Georgia and she said he was admitted into the hospital last night. He has the flu and on top of that they diagnosed him with having the covid virus also. So I am very worried about him and am hoping she is ok too. Tomorrow my husband is having gall bladder surgery. He was supposed to have it months ago but they put it off because of everything going on in the hospitals . How I wish I was a drinker, because of what is going on in the world today. Maybe I should start now and then at least maybe I wouldn't worry soo much. *


----------



## MickaC (Jul 1, 2020)

@Sassycakes    When it rains, it pours......You have your plate full, sorry. I hope the best for your family members, and yourself. Don't get yourself run down in the process.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2020)

Oh my, @Sassycakes   That is truly a lot to worry about....so much very valid concern, there.
I hope that your husband does well, and your nephew, and his wife, also.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 1, 2020)

Got my hands greasy for the second time this week. Pulled the Roosa Master injection pump off the neighbors John Deere tractor for a re-build. Earlier this week, I pulled a cummins VP44 injector pump of the local saw mills rig and rebuilt.    
You know, I might just go ahead and re-seal my old ford tractors CAV injection pump since I seem to be "butt" deep in pumps.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 1, 2020)

Sassycakes,keeping your family in my nightly prayers
This morning around 6:30 took a short walk,when I came back watered the plants in our community garden
My mid morning walk,3 blocks to local co-op{am member} bought couple items
I got a surprise phone call from my minister,Tom,we've been friends for yrs.I usually email him,haven't done so in awhile.,he was asking what's going on in my life.I told him every time I walk by church,I long to be inside.Our church hasn't reopened yet,tentative date is Sept 13th. We had a nice chat,good to hear from him
This afternoon after lunch/nap, took my next door neighbor,Pat outside,we went to sit in our community garden in the back near the gazebo.,nice breeze as well Two other residents were there,we all social distance,had masks on


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Got my hands greasy for the second time this week. Pulled the Roosa Master injection pump off the neighbors John Deere tractor for a re-build. Earlier this week, I pulled a cummins VP44 injector pump of the local saw mills rig and rebuilt.
> You know, I might just go ahead and re-seal my old ford tractors CAV injection pump since I seem to be "butt" deep in pumps.


Can you fix my dishwasher pump?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2020)

@Sassycakes  sorry your nephew has the virus. May he get well soon. My thoughts are with you and your hub for his surgery!  Please keep us posted.


----------



## peppermint (Jul 1, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Well I woke up so that was a good thing. Then I got a call from my  nephews wife. They live in Georgia and she said he was admitted into the hospital last night. He has the flu and on top of that they diagnosed him with having the covid virus also. So I am very worried about him and am hoping she is ok too. Tomorrow my husband is having gall bladder surgery. He was supposed to have it months ago but they put it off because of everything going on in the hospitals . How I wish I was a drinker, because of what is going on in the world today. Maybe I should start now and then at least maybe I wouldn't worry soo much. *


I'm with you in prayers....


----------



## Pappy (Jul 1, 2020)

Nothing new today. Stayed in as it was 92 out today. Right now, rain and lighting. Got big grocery order yesterday...ate half of it today.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 2, 2020)

My early walk this morning at 6:30,went to the mailbox down the street,didn't see anybody except 1 person walking his dog.It was 72 already,with a slight breeze.When I came back,watered the plants/flowers in our community garden
This morning,my friend Mary{she lives 3 floors above me}&I are going to Kohl's.I need to get  New Balance walking shoes,{usually buy them twice/yr}only store that has my size 11B,also sheets,slippers.I'm in the buying mood
This afternoon,sit outside in the shade reading my book


----------



## MickaC (Jul 2, 2020)

Fireworks last nite for Canada DAY.........Sat on my deck, and enjoyed........Were better than the last couple of years.
Still waiting on the air conditioner repair.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 2, 2020)

AC Tech was here this morning.
Bad news.......leak in line, losing coolant,hard to say how long it has been leaking, was no coolant left, compressor leaking oil, Ac is over 25 years old.
Good news.....filled up with coolant, might get me through the summer, no telling for sure, working good now, temp has come down already, cross my fingers, toes, it will last for a while.
Bad news.....will need a new unit..... more bad news.....due to Covid 19.....there are no new units available, can't even get parts for other customers.....when.....next year. ☹. Thanks Covid 19, you're do a great job screwing the world up. Sorry for using that word.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 2, 2020)

I had a successful trip to Kohl's this morning,didn't find the slippers,instead bought new crossbody purse
I was talking with the clerk,she mentioned the store re-opened couple weeks ago,slowly getting other employees back to work.The store hrs now are 11am-6pm


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 2, 2020)

Has anyone heard from @mike4lorie?

He usually turns up in time to flip the calendar from one month to the next.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 3, 2020)

*I can't wait until 2020 ends and hopefully next year will be better. My Husband went in the hospital Tuesday for regular gallbladder surgery. Because of other health issues he has they kept him and hopefully they will be releasing him today.I miss him soo much.*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Has anyone heard from @mike4lorie?
> 
> He usually turns up in time to flip the calendar from one month to the next.


It shows he was on the forum early this morning. Probably didn't see this post.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)

Pinky said:


> It shows he was on the forum early this morning. Probably didn't see this post.


He has the wrong year!!!!!!

https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...r-day-happy-birthday-to-canada-the-usa.50557/


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> He has the wrong year!!!!!!
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...r-day-happy-birthday-to-canada-the-usa.50557/


Aaaaaaah!


----------



## toffee (Jul 5, 2020)

my day so far ---------
seeing to hubby as he's getting bck on his feet slowly - then prepared lunch -dinner -UK ...
Got mower out ' to cut the lawn as its done in 2halfs being a big garden takes a while -very windy on the sit on mower nearly blew me off at one point -lol...got washing out ' brushed 2 of the cats ' so now on here' for a bit of me time and sit time ...


----------



## Pappy (Jul 5, 2020)

Ah yesterday.....sent a large grocery order in to be delivered. Delivery person unloaded our bags, and left. Got groceries inside and one bag was not ours. Reported it and they refunded items I didn’t get and said keep the mistake.

Only problem is: 2 large tofu things, 2 pints of fruited yogurt, 1 basket of button mushrooms. We do not use these items and don’t really like them. I’m going to see if someone on our street will use them. There were more items that we can and will use. I think I came out ahead on this one.

Reordered again this morning and got everything they missed yesterday.


----------

